# Neutering early



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I adopted my Vizsla, Olive, at 3 months of age. she was neutered just prior to adoption on her previous owners terms :-[. I'm very concerned that because of the age she received this surgery she is going to be more susceptible to disease and growth issues later down the track. 

I firmly believe that neutering should really only occur at around 2 years of age if at all. I just want to hear what you all think, and if you have had experience owning a Vizsla who was neutered early and consequently dealt with health issues.

Currently everything is going well with Olive (despite some common allergy issues) 

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We got our 2nd V in 1998, at 13 weeks of age. He was immediately neutered because back then nobody thought that it mattered when it was done, and thought that neutering had benefits.

He lived to 16 and died of old age, so to speak. He never had any serious or chronic health problems, except in old age there was some neuropathic issue with his hind legs. That could conceivably have been associated with an incomplete muscular-skeleton development, or not.

Age of neutering is a factor in the long term health of dogs, no doubt. But early neutering is still a matter of increased probability for problems, not a certainty. So enjoy her and don't worry about it.

Bob


----------

